# Guided Bullets



## a_majoor (28 Sep 2020)

Guided bullets fired from .50 sniper rifles. Yet another way to ruin your day:

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/reboot/military-snipers-could-soon-be-using-guided-bullets-169616

Military Snipers Could Soon Be Using "Guided" Bullets
It's all thanks to a DARPA project.

by Kyle Mizokami



> Key Point: DARPA has been quiet on the project since 2014.
> 
> One of the most challenging roles in ground units is that of a military sniper. Military snipers must take long distance shots with precision rifles, often doing a fair amount of math in their heads to make a bullet reach its target. A new guided-bullet technology, however, promises to make longer distance shots a little easier by installing guidance systems in bullets.
> 
> ...



The rest of the article speaks a bit about the program prior to 2014, and speculates that something like this may have already been fielded by SoF units. I'd be very interested to see what the price of an individual round is-shooting a $1000 round would obviously require a very high value target to justify.

Still, with computing power, sensors and miniaturization coming farther and farther down in price, things like this will become more common.


----------

